
Google doubles its maximum reward for security reports. It's now $30K - espeed
https://security.googleblog.com/2019/07/bigger-rewards-for-security-bugs.html
======
souprock
This makes sense if:

a. you stumble across a bug by accident

b. you can get that $30K often enough to be a nice income in your country

c. you can turn the fame into a book deal, tenure, consulting success, or
similar

Otherwise, it makes a lot more sense to take a salary with full benefits. For
example:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19797601](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19797601)

